# À l'attention de



## Crescent

Bonjour à tous, 

Si vous connaissez le nom de votre destinataire, comment faudrait-il débuter une lettre de motivation qui lui est adressée? 
"A l'attention de Monsieur X"? ou tout simplement "Monsieur X, " ou même "Cher..." ou "Respectable"?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## itka

> "A l'attention de Monsieur X"? ou tout simplement "Monsieur X, " ou même "Cher..." ou "Respectable"?


Monsieur le Directeur, Monsieur, Cher Monsieur... jamais de nom de famille.
_"A l'attention de Monsieur X"_ suppose que tu écris à une société mais que ta lettre doit atteindre Monsieur X.


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> Monsieur le Directeur, Monsieur, Cher Monsieur... jamais de nom de famille.


Tu m'étonnes, Itka.

On m'a toujours recommandé d'éviter le _Cher monsieur_/_chère madame, _faussement affectueux et déplacé dans la correspondance administrative et commerciale.

Ma pratique personnelle est:
- si je connais la fonction/le nom: Monsieur le Directeur / Monsieur Lambert 
- si je m'adresse à un service en général sans connaître le destinataire: Madame, Monsieur

Ou alors, si je connais M. Lambert mais que je veux être sec (parce que je suis fâché avec lui etc.): Monsieur


----------



## itka

Ben... que te dire ? On a été à des écoles différentes !

Moi, j'ai appris qu'on peut parfaitement employer "Cher Monsieur" si on le connaît tant soit peu... mais par contre, qu'on ne doit _jamais_ faire suivre les mots "Monsieur", "Madame", du nom de famille...
Est-ce que la norme aurait tant changé depuis mes études ? 

On peut toujours conseiller à Crescent de s'en tenir à "Monsieur", "Madame"... ou d'aller voir un bouquin (moderne) de secrétariat...!


----------



## SwissPete

Je crois que je suis allé à la même école que itka...


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois bien être allée aussi à l'école d'itka... notamment pour ce qui est de *ne pas* écrire le nom de famille.

Mais je n'abuse pas non plus du _cher._

J'ajoute pour Crescent, et pour ceux et celles que cela peut intéresser, cette liste de liens vers une centaines d'articles de la BDL : 

*Rédaction administrative* et entre autres *Appel*


----------



## Chimel

Bon ben, j'ai dû passer pour un rustre auprès de tas de gens, alors... 

Prenons le cas suivant: je suis en contact professionnel avec quelqu'un, que je rencontre, à qui je téléphone régulièrement ... A un moment donné, cette personne est amenée à m'écrire une lettre, par exemple pour mettre sur papier des engagements dont nous avons convenus oralement. Si elle commence sa lettre par un sec "Monsieur," alors qu'on se connaît assez bien et qu'on est en bons termes, je trouverai ça très bizarre (et même inquiétant...).

De même, je lui écrirai en commençant par "Monsieur Lambert".

En fait, c'est la même chose que lors des contacts physiques. Lorsque je rencontre quelqu'un pour la première fois, je dis "Bonjour monsieur". Si je le connais déjà (mais que nos rapports ne nous permettent pas de nous appeler par nos prénoms respectifs), je lui dis "Bonjour monsieur Lambert".

Enfin, moi, c'est toujours comme ça que j'ai fait... C'est malin, vous me faites douter, maintenant, je ne vais pas en dormir de la nuit!


----------



## Nicomon

C'est dans ce cas que l'ajout de _Cher_ est indiqué.  

Cela dit, bien que je ne l'écrive pas, le nom de famille dans l'appel ne me choque pas vraiment. Selon les règles strictes de rédaction administrative, il vaut mieux l'éviter, mais pour ce qui est de la correspondance commerciale... j'ai trouvé ceci 





> *Formule d'appel*
> – en toutes lettres, majuscule aux titres ;
> – dans la correspondance administrative, il n'est pas d'usage d'indiquer, même si on le connaît, le nom de la personne à laquelle on s'adresse ; dans la correspondance commerciale (et notamment publicitaire), c'est fréquemment le cas ;
> – virgule à la fin. ​


*Source* L'auteur est professeur à l'Université Lumière de Lyon et donne comme référence bibliographique : Gandouin, Jacques, 1984. _Guide du Protocole et des Usages._ Paris : Stock​


----------



## Nanon

Jamais de nom de famille dans les formules de politesse dans la correspondance commerciale, enfin voyons !... Moi aussi, j'ai dû passer par l'école d'Itka.

Si l'on trouve fréquemment, désormais, des noms de famille dans les courriers commerciaux ou publicitaires, c'est soit sous l'influence de l'anglais, sois pour maintenir l'illusion auprès du client que l'on maintient avec lui une relation personnalisée.

Et dans le cas d'une lettre de candidature, c'est tout simplement une erreur à éviter. D'abord... parce que c'est une erreur et qu'une lettre de candidature doit présenter une image impeccable du candidat. Ensuite parce qu'on ne prétend pas établir d'emblée une relation étroite et personnalisée avec le directeur des relations humaines ou le directeur général : ça arrivera peut-être avec le temps et selon le profil du poste, ou ça n'arrivera peut-être pas, mais ce n'est pas au candidat d'en décider...


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Nanon, pour ce qui est de l'influence de l'anglais et de l'illusion de relation personnalisée.  Nous avons tous (j'imagine) reçu un jour un courriel ou une correspondace du style  _Chère Madame Tartempion_ ou même... _Chère Philomène_... de personnes dont on ne soupçonnait même pas l'existence!

Et dans ce contexte - lettre de motivation - je ne mettrais pas _Cher_, non plus. 

Recopié de ce document (p. 2, à gauche) 





> 1) L’appel prend la majuscule initiale et est suivi de la virgule;
> 2) Contrairement à l’anglais qui reprend le nom du destinataire dans l’appel (Ex. : Dear Mr Smith), le français n’indique que le titre de civilité;
> 3) Le titre professionnel peut s’adjoindre au titre de civilité, le cas échéant (Ex. : Madame la Juge, Monsieur le Professeur,;
> 4) L’adjectif « cher », dont l’anglais fait un usage généralisé (Dear so and so) doit être réservé à une personne que l’on connaît bien. Dans ce cas, on pourra mettre Chère Madame, (et non Chère Madame Lalancette,).


----------



## Armelle

Chimel said:


> Bon ben, j'ai dû passer pour un rustre auprès de tas de gens, alors...


Ce qui me semble plus grave, c'est que tu as dû avoir l'impression que des tonnes de gens t'en voulaient, si tu as cru lire de la sécheresse dans la moindre lettre commençant par un simple "Madame," ou "Monsieur,", non? Alors que c'est au contraire parfaitement neutre.
À la moindre hésitation, je préfère toujours m'en tenir au classique "Madame," / "Monsieur," pour être justement sûre de ne pas faire de gaffe. Mais si la formule est interprétée comme une volonté de marquer une certaine froideur, il y a un problème... Ce serait intéressant de savoir si d'autres personnes ont cette réaction et si l'usage a vraiment évolué récemment (je ne suis pas si vieille que ça non plus, j'approche de la quarantaine).


----------



## Chimel

Armelle said:


> À la moindre hésitation, je préfère toujours m'en tenir au classique "Madame," / "Monsieur," pour être justement sûre de ne pas faire de gaffe.


Moi aussi ! Je commence régulièrement une lettre par Madame / Monsieur, là n'est pas la question.

Mais je prenais le cas de quelqu'un que je connais déjà par ailleurs (on s'est déjà rencontré, on s'est parlé au téléphone...). Je ne le tutoie pas, mais "on se connaît". C'est dans cette situation que le classique Madame / Monsieur me paraît anormalement froid.

Un exemple: ma fille a récemment postulé pour un job de vacances. Elle connaît la personne responsable des recrutements pour la bonne et simple raison qu'elle a déjà travaillé là-bas. Je lui ai conseillé de commencer sa lettre par "Madame Dupont". Ça te choque?


----------



## Armelle

Choquer, c'est un peu fort, mais j'aurais relevé une petite incorrection si j'avais été la responsable du recrutement, oui.
C'est vraiment un cas où "Madame," passe parfaitement à mon avis et ne risque pas de paraître trop froid.


----------



## Chimel

D'accord. Mais y a-t-il alors un cas de figure où la formule Monsieur/Madame + nom de famille te paraîtrait convenir ou bien n'est-ce jamais le cas?

Et t'arrive-t-il d'utiliser Cher Monsieur/Chère Madame (qui, moi, me dérangerait)?

(excusez-moi tous de tirer ce fil en longueur, mais j'aimerais vraiment clarifier la question parce que cela me turlupine, voilà même que je m'aperçois que je donne de mauvais conseils à mes enfants...)


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Chimel,

Comme je l'ai dit dès le début... l'ajout du nom de famille ne me "choque" pas. Mais il n'est jamais recommandé, et je ne l'écris pas. En fait, si on m'envoie une lettre à réviser et que la personne qui demande la révision a écrit le nom du destinataire dans l'appel... je l'enlève systématiquement. 

Le cas de ta fille en est justement un où le _Chère Madame_ serait indiqué, à mon avis. Par ailleurs, en principe, Madame Dupont connait son nom... il n'est pas nécessaire de le lui rappeler.  

À ce sujet, je t'invite à lire (ou relire) l'article intitulé « Appel » dont j'ai mis le lien au #6 - cher/chère est en bas de page. 
Et la citation que j'ai mise (en particulier 4)), au post #10.


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Par ailleurs, en principe, Madame Dupont connait son nom... il n'est pas nécessaire de le lui rappeler.


Pourquoi "Monsieur le Directeur", alors? Il a oublié qu'il dirigeait la boîte? 

Sinon, merci pour les liens.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
je suis en tout point d'accord avec Nicomon. Jamais le nom de famille dans "l'appel" et "Cher Monsieur " employé si l'on connaît un temps soit peu la personne


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Pourquoi "Monsieur le Directeur", alors? Il a oublié qu'il dirigeait la boîte?


 Ça, c'est par respect pour sa fonction... je crois.  L'avocat et le médecin savent qu'ils le sont, mais on dire Maître/Docteur, plutôt que Monsieur/Madame.


----------



## Nanon

Chimel said:


> Pourquoi "Monsieur le Directeur", alors? Il a oublié qu'il dirigeait la boîte?


 


Nicomon said:


> Ça, c'est par respect pour sa fonction... je crois. L'avocat et le médecin savent qu'ils le sont, mais on dit Maître/Docteur, plutôt que Monsieur/Madame.


 
Non, justement, Monsieur le Directeur n'a pas oublié.
Et c'est bien parce que Monsieur le Directeur (ou Madame la Directrice, ou Monsieur le Président, ou Maître, ou Docteur) n'ont pas oublié leur fonction qu'il faut caresser leur ego dans le sens du poil...


----------



## Anna-chonger

et si on est candidat et qu'on écrit au directeur de la société, est-ce que la fonction "Monsieur *le Directeur* est obligatoire ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Obligatoire, non. La règle (voir 3, dans la citation du post #10) est qu'on *peut* l'écrire, contrairement au nom.

À mon avis, ce candidat devrait le mettre. Comme le dit Nanon, mieux vaut le flatter / caresser son égo dans le sens du poil.


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je mettrais "À l'attention de M. XXX" ou "de M. le Directeur" dans l'adresse uniquement, qui figure généralement en haut de la lettre.

Mais pour débuter la lettre elle-même, je ne mettrais que "Monsieur,".


----------



## Nicomon

Tout bien réfléchi... t'as peut-être raison, tilt.  Mais je mettrais Monsieur au long.  Pas M.

Pour plus de détails : *À l'attention de* 

Disons donc, Monsieur seulement pour une première lettre, et... Monsieur le Directeur pour les lettres qui suivront si la candidature est acceptée.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien à vous !


----------

